# Our Men in Havana: Washington and Canadian Intelligence On Castro's Cuba:59-63



## sean m (2 Mar 2012)

http://circ.jmellon.com/docs/view.asp?id=130

Hi,

This is a very interesting read. You do not hear about Canadian involvment in Cuba.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (2 Mar 2012)

Interesting read and not all that surprising, likely the Soviets knew what Canada was doing and deemed it useful to prevent things from getting out of hand. Of course the first thing I did was CTRL-F and searched the document for the word "Vacuums" just to be sure.


----------



## Danjanou (2 Mar 2012)

Colin P said:
			
		

> Interesting read and not all that surprising, likely the Soviets knew what Canada was doing and deemed it useful to prevent things from getting out of hand. Of course the first thing I did was CTRL-F and searched the document for the word "Vacuums" just to be sure.














Looks like a good read, I wish I'd had it a week ago to read on the beach down there.


----------

